# What have I got??



## soulkid (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello fellow HTS members. Looking for constructive feedback on the following. I recently moved into a new home that has somewhat of a home theater setup in the family room. I've snapped some pics which are attached, but basically I've got:

1. A retractable screen mounted in the ceiling just under 7' wide
2. Four ceiling mounted speakers
3. A ceiling mount projector hookup (I think)
4. Tons of custom wiring

Please see pics. I would appreciate with comments on (a) what I've got and (b) what you think would work best to make the most of this setup. Just a note, the room has quite a bit of light during the day...

thanks!!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks like you have a very nice setup. IMO, you need (with suggestions):

Projector: Epson 8100 ($1600)
AVR: Onkyo 700-series or better ($500)
Front/Center speakers (in ceilings can't sound good from a positioning standpoint): Lots of options, need to know size,budget constraints, but current darlings are Behringer 2030p, SVS, Aperion, Infinity Primus
Subwoofer: Elemental Designs, SVS ($400-1000)

Someone with some knowledge willing to help you get everything hooked up.

This could be a fabulous system, the question is, what is your budget and what is your time worth?


----------



## soulkid (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. In terms of front speakers my only concern is the center channel, since it must fit in a 36" x 7" space. The sides I prefer to be floor standing. For the budget, of course I want to keep it as low as possible but for decent stuff (no junk!).. maybe $3k?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Is the center going in a wall cavity of some kind? Can you post a pic of that, as well as the cavity depth?

For $3k, you can do it, you'll just need to stay on the budget side of things:
Proj: $1000 (Optomo HD20)
AVR: $500 (Onkyo 708)
Sub: $600 (ED A3-300)
Speakers: $600 (Infinity Primus Towers + Center)
Cables: $100 Monoprice
Install: $200 (2hr to run HDMi to your projector and sort everything out)


----------



## soulkid (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, the center would go into the wall. Its around 24" deep, into the closet on the other side. The attached pic is from the rear (since the front is blocked by an LCD setup right now), just imagine this sits right under the drop down screen. 

Question - Is there such a thing as a center bar that could handle the role of a center channel and the two sides? I'm thinking more from aesthetics, I would prefer if I could leave the floor/side of wall clean, and rely on the center and the four ceiling mounts. 

Also, I do have a yamaha woofer that I could reuse (you can see it in the pic), if so, I would rather spend that on the projector to get a better quality picture..


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, it's a called a soundbar and wouldn't sound like much compared to what you would get with traditional speakers. You'd have an A-class video setup with a C- sound system. Even with the best Soundbar setup you could buy, you'd be at about B-.

Having the front speakers in the ceiling is problematic because any on screen cues will sound like they are coming from above.

I'd try to find a center that will fit the space, or do a little handywork to make that space bigger. If you have a room behind the screen, why not go with bookshelf speakers and inset them in the wall also. Or, for zero speakers visible, put them all behind the screen and us an acoustically transparent screen. This will also give you the best sound positioning.


----------



## soulkid (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep. I already got the topline yamaha sound bar.. so I'm familiar. 

Thanks a lot, you've been great help pointing in the right direction!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats exellent, a room allready to go, you can't beat that! :sn:


----------

